# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  OTSMART v1.0.0.2727 - T-MOBILE REVVL (5049W) / Fierce A30 (5049Z) / ZTE Z820 UNLOCK

## mohamed73

*OTSMART - Update 1.0.0.2727* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What's new !?  _T-MOBILE REVVL (5049W) / FIERCE A30 (5049Z) / ZTE Z820 / ZTE OBSIDIAN_  - DEVICE APP LOCKED DEVICES - *DIRECT UNLOCK* - _NO ADB , NO ROOT, NO  BULL**** !_ - *WORLD FIRST AND ONLY SOLUTION -*  *NOTE*: _IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO USE THE UNLOCK FEATURE FOR THE ABOVE MODELS YOU MUST HAVE AN ACTIVE SUPPORT LICENSE._   
  FULL UPDATE LOG:   A466BG [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]A460G  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]A463BG  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]A450TL  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5015D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5049W [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5049Z  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5144 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5058  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5085A [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT8065  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch A30 Fierce [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch A30 Plus [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch A5 Led [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pop 4s [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pixi Unite 4G  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pixi Glitz [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pixi Pulsar [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pixi Charm [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pulsemix [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch REVVL [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]Optus X Spirit [UNLOCK:  YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]Solo Aspire M [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]   [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CUNL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL02 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL21 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAU22 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CROL03 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CROL22 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LYOL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  TAGL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  TAGL03 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]ZTE  BLADE A602 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]   [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]ZTE OBSIDIAN [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]   [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]ZTE Z820  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]LENOVO  A2016 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]LENOVO A328 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]MTN  SMART L860 [NEW] [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]WIKO  JERRY2 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]WIKO  SUNNY2 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]INFINIX  Smart X5010 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]LOGIC L5U [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]FIGO  M50I [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]FIGO  PRIME 6G [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]   [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]ACER T11 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]VONINO XYLO  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]  *SUPPORT AREA CHANGES:* OVER 300GB OF NEW FLASH FILES ADDED !                *FURIOUSTEAM WISHES YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLLIDAYS !*

----------


## mohamed73

_A new fixed version added to the support area. Please delete the old version and download it again from the support: 
[x] FIXED HUAWEI CRO-Lxx SERIES BOOT BUG
[x] FIXED 5049W / 5049Z / Z820 BRUTEFORCING PROCESS FOR SERIALS STARTING WITH 'S'_

----------


## mohamed73

_OTSMART - Update 1.0.0.2727  
      What's new !?  
  [x] ZTE OBSIDIAN / Z820 METROPCS UNLOCK FIXED ( FIXES UNKNOWN BASEBAND / IMEI AFTER UNLOCKING WITH OLDER VERSIONS) 
  NOTE: SIMPLY UNLOCK AGAIN THE PHONE IN ORDER TO REPAIR IT / UNLOCK IT_

----------


## gotohell

: *OTSMART v1*.*0.0.2725* - T-MOBILE REVVL (5049W) / Fierce A30 (5049Z) / ZTE Z820 UNLOCK. بواسطة mohamed7

----------


## faresvoa45

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii salah

----------


## maherelmalak

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## jalal11

> *OTSMART - Update 1.0.0.2727* 
>  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
> What's new !?  _T-MOBILE REVVL (5049W) / FIERCE A30 (5049Z) / ZTE Z820 / ZTE OBSIDIAN_  - DEVICE APP LOCKED DEVICES - *DIRECT UNLOCK* - _NO ADB , NO ROOT, NO  BULL**** !_ - *WORLD FIRST AND ONLY SOLUTION -*  *NOTE*: _IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO USE THE UNLOCK FEATURE FOR THE ABOVE MODELS YOU MUST HAVE AN ACTIVE SUPPORT LICENSE._   
>   FULL UPDATE LOG:   A466BG [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]A460G  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]A463BG  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]A450TL  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5015D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5049W [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5049Z  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5144 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5058  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]OT5085A [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]OT8065  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch A30 Fierce [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch A30 Plus [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch A5 Led [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pop 4s [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pixi Unite 4G  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pixi Glitz [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pixi Pulsar [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch Pixi Charm [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID:  YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]One Touch Pulsemix [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]One  Touch REVVL [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]Optus X Spirit [UNLOCK:  YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]Solo Aspire M [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]   [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CUNL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL02 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAL21 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LUAU22 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CROL03 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  CROL22 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  LYOL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  TAGL01 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]HUAWEI  TAGL03 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]ZTE  BLADE A602 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]   [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]ZTE OBSIDIAN [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]   [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]   [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]ZTE Z820  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]LENOVO  A2016 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]LENOVO A328 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]MTN  SMART L860 [NEW] [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]WIKO  JERRY2 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]WIKO  SUNNY2 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]INFINIX  Smart X5010 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]LOGIC L5U [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]FIGO  M50I [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ:  YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]FIGO  PRIME 6G [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]   [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]ACER T11 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART:  YES]VONINO XYLO  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]  *SUPPORT AREA CHANGES:* OVER 300GB OF NEW FLASH FILES ADDED !                *FURIOUSTEAM WISHES YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLLIDAYS !*

 شكرا للمساعده ولكن كيف اقدر افك شفرة الشريحه

----------


## f164

merci............... bonne continuation

----------

